# illinois - 2 Used Arctic 10.5 LD pushers



## Northsnow (Feb 10, 2009)

2- Arctic sectional LD10.5 pushers. All in good condition with minor rust. Rubber blocks in good condition. Already greased for end of season and packed. Can clean off and spray new coat of paint if desired for additional.
$5,600.00 each or both for $10,500.00

Call or text 312-882-6199 Sean


----------



## Saltjockey (Dec 8, 2018)

How old are these pushers? I wasn't aware Arctics required grease, maybe they are older models than what we have now?? Looking to add one to our fleet if in good condition.


----------



## Northsnow (Feb 10, 2009)

Saltjockey said:


> How old are these pushers? I wasn't aware Arctics required grease, maybe they are older models than what we have now?? Looking to add one to our fleet if in good condition.


They are 4 or 5 years old. We grease any areas where the edges rub or where paint chipped off to help prevent rust.


----------



## Saltjockey (Dec 8, 2018)

I see, good plan! What do you have in mind for additional money for cleanup and paint?


----------



## Northsnow (Feb 10, 2009)

Saltjockey said:


> I see, good plan! What do you have in mind for additional money for cleanup and paint?


500 for a new spray out


----------



## Saltjockey (Dec 8, 2018)

I'll do $6k for the better looking of the two cleaned up and painted.


----------



## THC42002 (Nov 30, 2010)

what type of mounting bracket are on pushers


----------

